# Thoughts on this routine? - Lyle Mcdonald's generic bulking



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey recently Ive been reading alot of Lyle's material especially his views on nutriition etc and I agree with alot of what he says. However I havent read much on his exercise plans etc. But heres a generic one that has had some good results/feedback on his website

'Since it gets asked about fairly often, here is the routine. Some notes follow

***

*
Mon: Lower*

*
Squat: 3-4X6-8/3' (3-4 sets of 6-8 with a 3' rest)*

*
SLDL or leg curl: 3-4X6-8/3'*

*
Leg press: 2-3X10-12/2'*

*
Another leg curl: 2-3X10-12/2'*

*
Calf raise: 3-4X6-8/3'*

*
Seated calf: 2-3X10-12/2'*

*
Abs/low back: a couple of heavy sets apiece*

*
*

*
Tue: Upper*

*
Flat bench: 3-4X6-8/3'*

*
Row: 3-4X6-8/3'*

*
Incline bench or shoulder press: 2-3X10-12/2'*

*
Pulldown/chin: 2-3X10-12/2'*

*
Triceps: 1-2X12-15/1.5'*

*
Biceps: 1-2X12-15/1.5'*

For the Thu/Fri workouts either Repeat the first two or make some slight exercise substitutions. Can do deadlift/leg press combo on Thu, switch incline/pulldown to first exercises on upper body day. A lot depends on volume tolerance, if the above is too much, go to 2-3X6-8 and 1-2X10-12

Sets are work sets only, warm up appropriately.

****

A few notes:

1. This is an intermediate program. It is not appropriate for rank beginners (less than 6 months of consistent proper training) and tends not to be ideal for the very advanced (more than 3 years of proper training, near their genetic limits).

2. Folks who can't handle 4 days per week can use this on an alternating three day per week ABABA type of program so that everything gets hit every 5th day.

Monday: Upper body

Wednesday: Lower body

Friday: Upper body

Monday: Lower body

Wednesday: Upper body

Friday: Lower body

this can also be useful for older trainees since recovery is usually down a bit.

2a. For folks who don't do well training 2 days in a row (heavy leg days can be fatiguing for the upper day) and who can train on weekends, a schedule of

Mon: lower

Wed: upper

Fri: lower

Sat: upper

may be superior you get a day off after at least two of the workouts.

3. The program should be done across 6-8 week blocks of training. The first 2 weeks are submaximal run-ups where you are working below your best weight for the rep range. You might go something like 80-85% of best (e.g. if 100X8 is your best, go 80-85 lbsX8) in week 1 and then 90-95% of best in week 2. that means that sets will NOT be to failure and the workouts should be pretty comfortable.

For the next 4-6 weeks, the goal should be to make improvements as much as possible. When you get to the top end of the rep range on the first set with at least a rep or two to spare set add weight. Some may find it better getting all sets at the same weight before going up at the next workout.

3. People vary massively in how well they can handle weights across multiple sets. If you can do it, get all of the work sets at the same weight. If you can't, you are better off warming up to your heaviest weight on the first set and then pyramiding DOWN (e.g. lower weight on subsequent sets). Ascending pyramids suck.

4. After the 6-8 weeks is up, you MUST backcycle. If you want to change exericses, do it during the two week submaximal runup. Even if you want to keep the same exercises, you MUST backcycle to 80-85% of your previous best and runup at to numbers again. You MUST listen to me about this, if you try to keep hammering past that point, you will burn out and start backsliding.'

Whats everyone's views?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

no thoughts on this?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

If you fit the 'criteria' in terms of experience it works well i know a few people who made decent gains on it.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

nice one, I like alot of Lyle's material and thought this was a good standard 'basic' routine. Think ill try this for 6-8 weeks and aim to gain .5lb a week then assess what to do next


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I think its basically working in rep ranges e.g 6-8 so when you can push a weight with good form for 8 you would add enough weight to fail on 6, then keep at it until you can push 8 etc


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

going to start this routine today, just got a few questions if anyone can help!

basically if I do incline bench instead of sholder press am I right in thinking there is not enough shoulder work in this routine?

also would rows be bent over rows? or seated machine/cable ones

cheers for any input!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> going to start this routine today, just got a few questions if anyone can help!
> 
> basically if I do incline bench instead of sholder press am I right in thinking there is not enough shoulder work in this routine?
> 
> ...


you get a lot of inderect shoulder work

You can taylor it to your coals.

Read this:

http://www.clutchfitness.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2397


----------

